#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-27
<airurando> afternoon
<moylan> hi
<airurando> how are you moylan
<airurando> are you going to the porter house on Wednesday?
<moylan> getting by.  yourself, all well with you and family?
<airurando> yes indeed
<airurando> by the way I am enjoying you blog posts.
<moylan> i'm going to see how i feel closer to the day.
<moylan> the blog gives me something to do when i'm awake at night.
<airurando> I hope you feel up to it
<airurando> hope to see you at it.
<moylan> me too.  it's nice to get out and about.  especially with nice weather at the mo.
<airurando> indeed
<czajkowski> yup more feeds is making it more interesting
<moylan> don't worry.  many many more rants to come :-)
<tdr112> whats your blog moylan
<moylan> http://angryearthling.blogspot.com/
<moylan> it's on the aggregator  http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/aggregator
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-28
<tdr112> afternoon all
<airurando> afternoon everyone
<airurando> who is going to the porter house tomorrow evening?
<ebel> i am
<airurando> good stuff ebel.
<ebel> and tom
<airurando> see you there hopefully
<tdr112> i am , i will be meeting people in tog at 6.30 / 7 and leaving tog at 7.30 to go to the pub
<airurando> hope to see you there also tdr112.
 * airurando hopes he is not delayed at work.
<czajkowski> TAKE PHTOOSO!!!!!
<czajkowski> PHOTOS!
<czajkowski> LOTS OF EM PEOPLE
<czajkowski> :)
 * tdr112 does not have a photo deivce 
<airurando> czajkowski I will try
<airurando> I'm hopeless in bad light though.
<airurando> can never get camera nor phone to focus.
<tdr112> we need to send airurando to a few classes
<airurando> tdr112: thats one idea.
<airurando> alternative we need to get you a photo capturing device.
<ebel> get a phone
<airurando> has anyone looked at the list of attendees for wednesdays meetup?
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1030/detail/
<airurando> impressive
<slashtom> very good
<tdr112> wow
<tdr112> this is going to be great
<moylan> what's the attending v turnup rate usually?
<tdr112> 5 on a good night
<moylan> oh well.  fingers crossed!
<tdr112> some big names on the list
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> have fun folks
<moylan> and take pictures!
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> see
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> just going to send a reminder mail to the list about this.
<airurando> I was gobsmacked also when I had a look :)
<tdr112> czajkowski: jump on a plane and come over a week early
<czajkowski> eh no
<tdr112> :(
<tdr112> your no fun
<airurando> mail sent
<airurando> I do hope we have a good turnout from our side.
<czajkowski> nods just mingle and say hi
<tdr112> we should have 4 or 5 from  our side
<czajkowski> cool
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-29
<slashtom> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1030/detail/ - starts 7pm local time right?
<ebel> timezones are fun!
<ebel> slashtom: no, 20:00 UTC is 9:00pm Irish time. You can see that if you import the iCal event from the LoCo Directory into Google Calendar
<slashtom> ah yes, me stupid
<slashtom> is there any country/area which is on UTC for 12 months of the year?
<ebel> If you import the loco directory ical feed http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/ubuntu-ie/ical/ then it comes up as 9pm aswell.
<ebel> slashtom: Iceland
<ebel> and loads of countries in africa are UTC/GMT all year round http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_European_Time#Time_zones_of_Africa
<slashtom> quite a few http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC%C2%B10
<slashtom> maybe the Loco Directory has been designed just for people in Burkina Faso, Cote d'Ivoire, The Gambia, Ghana, etc
<slashtom> and of course the Ascension Islands
<slashtom> cannot possibly forget them
<slashtom> but do they have an approved loco?
<ebel> AFAIK there are non-approved locos on the loco directory. you don't have to be approved.
<ebel> Timezones are hard.
<ebel> It's like character encodings. It's quite often these things go wrong.
<slashtom> why hasn't anyone made a library for this kind of thing?
<ebel> With localized times (i.e. with timezones) there's a lot of crazy things that can happen
<ebel> like how there is never any 01:30am on 27th March, and there are 2 01:30am later in the year. :)
<ebel> You want to see crazy, look at the calendar for September 1752.
<ebel> In the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland there was no 13th September 1752.
<ebel> Course you back far enough and new years day wasn't 1st January, so it can be hard to figure out what year it was.
<tdr112> it starts at 8pm
<slashtom> ebel: everyone knows that time started on 1 January 1970
<ebel> slashtom: gets complicated cause UTC didn't exist till 1972 :P
<ebel> also posix/epoch time (which you might be thinking of), doesn't count the number of seconds since 1 jan 1970. It doesn't do leap seconds :P
 * ebel has spent waaaay too much time investigating dates/times/timezones :P
 * slashtom should use ebel to monitor the time
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-30
<tdr112> morning all
<aflynn> Morning
<ebel> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<tdr112> so good night out anyway
<ebel> yeah
<czajkowski> aliha
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> so ye more canonical folks
<slashtom> morning cztab
<tdr112> hey cztab
<tdr112> it was a great idea setting up a meetup with them
<czajkowski> tdr112: congrats on finsihed
<czajkowski> tdr112: happy it went well? who did you get talking to
<tdr112> czajkowski: not sure some many names
<tdr112> yep happy to be finsihed
<czajkowski> cool
<airurando> good evening ubuntu-ie
<airurando> I managed to get a few photos last night before the battery door broke on my camera.
<airurando> quite pleased with the few I got
<airurando> wished I had the chance to get more :(
<airurando> the one I got are at:
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/414407
<airurando> If others have some pics of the event please add them to that pix.ie album
<czajkowski> cool
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-02
<Harrier_II> whats the latest version
<moylan> what's the latest version of what?
<jacekowski> mornign people
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-26
<ebel> hmm, we haven't had an irc meeting in a while. we should probably have another one shortly (see email)
<tdr112> email saw +1
<czajkowski> ello
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows folks
<puffisocks> y0 czajkowski
<ebel> yo
<automaciej> does anyone have experience with precise-based netbooks? I've got a eeepc with a 4GB hard drive. I installed lubuntu-desktop, and it left me with 180MB of free space on disk,lol.
<automaciej> the needs are: connect to a wifi network, fire up a web browser and play a youtube video (html5 is enough, no flashplayer needed)
<automaciej> I tried to fiddle with installing fluxbox and network-manager by hand, but it was generally unsuccessful. I didn't know what the right mix of packages is.
<automaciej> networkmanager cli din't want to work, and the sound wouldn't work.
<czajkowski> automaciej: hmm no chance of increasing the hd?
<automaciej> hm. potentially yes, if that's the easiest option.
<automaciej> I was kind of hoping for a known minimal set of packages.
<automaciej> for example, I started with ubuntu-server which left about 2GB of disk free.
<automaciej> I was thinking: How much more could a minimal desktop take? X.org is something like 60GB. A browser is another 60GB.
<czajkowski> automaciej: have you askked in lubuntu channel
<czajkowski> they may know how to tweak it
<automaciej> no, this is the first channel I'm trying.
<automaciej> I might try with passing --no-install-recommends
<automaciej> I haven't tried that one yet.
<czajkowski> ok
 * automaciej joins the lubuntu channel
<czajkowski> they may know more
<czajkowski> automaciej: sorry I'm not more help
<automaciej> redirection to #lubuntu is good help, thanks!
<ebel> automaciej: odd that the default install takes ~ 3.8ishGB
<ebel> maybe start removing packages. Remove openoffice/libreoffice?
<puffisocks> automaciej: maybe try debian minimal? should be about 300mb or less
<ebel> automaciej: The "dpigs" command line programme shows you what packages are using lots of disk space
<ebel> Go through that and remove things?
<ebel> You could try removing any music/video players?
<slashbel> 'apt-get clean' may help
<automaciej> ebel: libreoffice is not installed; the dpigs utility looks very useful, I'm removing some packages, let me see how much space I can free up.
<automaciej> with the packages, it could be more of a long tail thing, it's the many small packages that amount for the most space taken
<automaciej> ok, almost 800MB of free space now
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> making progress
<automaciej> 848MB. I declare it good enough for now.
<automaciej> ebel++
<czajkowski> brilliant
<fivepoundnote> I can't open the Network Panel from the top panel, as advised in Help for connecting to wireless. I've used nm-tools and gone through troubleshooting. All was well on home wireless network, but couldn't select wireless networks in cafes, although nm-tools and diagnostics told me they were being detected. I just couldn't select by opening network panel as suggested. I (foolishly) removed
<fivepoundnote> Network Manager, and tried to re-install. Now it is telling me it cannot access the internet to install. Surpise! Now no longer working on home wireless network. How will I tackle re-installing without a network connection? Accessing internet now through windows machine. Grrr...
<fivepoundnote> download a .tar.gz and install? Is that a reasonable strategy?
<automaciej> fivepoundnote: static configuration via /etc/network/interfaces?
<automaciej> you'd have to look up how to configure wpa_supplicant.
<fivepoundnote> thanks automaciej, I'll check that out.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-27
<Mokmeister> Hello everybody!
<Mokmeister> Is the irc meeting next Tuesday then?
<ebel> Mokmeister: yes I presume so
<ebel> No-one has objected really, so yes.
<slashbel> aye, anyone want a few CDs?
<Mokmeister> Ok, hopefully I'll remember to turn up!
<Mokmeister> What's the storey with cds anyway?
<Mokmeister> Has any plan been formulated yet?
<ebel> Yes. Email me?
<ebel> rory@technomancy.org
<ebel> Send me a SAE, I'll send you CDs.
<ebel> I'll send you my address over email (don't like saying it too much in public)
<ebel> I've created a loco directory item for it http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/441/detail/
<Mokmeister> Cool  just emailed you there.
<Mokmeister> I wonder should we add a "how do we bring life back to ubuntu-ie" agenda item? Tis fierce quiet here most of the time!
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-28
<czajkowski>  Mark Shuttleworth, will be taking part in a live chat on The Register on Tuesday the 3rd: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/28/mark_shuttleworth_live_chat/
<Talliesin> Hi. Has anyone else found that en-IE still doesn't have spellcheck in libreoffice? Their bug tracker suggests this is fixed in 3.5, so maybe I'm just doing something wrong.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-29
<czajkowski> Are you a technical writer? Want to work with amazing people and great team? Come join us! bit.ly/MFTzcU
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-30
<czajkowski> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=502  if anyone is job hunting we have 4 soft eng roles open on my team
<automaciej> what's up with NetworkManager chewing up a whole core? I get 100% of CPU usage.
<automaciej> does it include a boinc client? ;-)
<automaciej> 30 minutes in: 31900 root      20   0  234m 9796 3600 S   53  0.3  15:15.62 NetworkManager. 53% CPU usage.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-24
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Date and time to be determined || Summer Ubuntu Hour in Dublin on July 6th at 20:00. Details: http://tin.ie/6j ||
<airurando> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows things
<czajkowski> back in the land of the right timezone
<airurando> have you settled into your new role?
<czajkowski> well last week was learning and planning
<czajkowski> plus events
<airurando> exciting week for you last week
<czajkowski> this week is now putting things in place
<czajkowski> yeah it was amazing but tiring but good at the same time
<airurando> busy busy
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> which is good
<czajkowski> but when you're trying to learn it all
<czajkowski> you kinda need some down time to take it all in
<airurando> aye
<czajkowski> add in timezones and when you come back you're +5 hrs ahead of your boss or anyone on your team who you can ask stuff makes it a bit trickier
<airurando> never experienced that
<airurando> thankfully
<airurando> czajkowski: do you know anything about why ebel wasn't contacted about reapproval?
<airurando> I know there are discussions ongoing about approval
<ebel> oh sorry
<ebel> I got the email there
<airurando> oh
<airurando> when?
<czajkowski> I didnt get to read back
<czajkowski> but I do need to poke folks in the council
<ebel> 2 sec
<czajkowski> as the reapprival is goig to be a lot more informal
<czajkowski> and we want folks to remain active
<czajkowski> I've a blog post to come out this week
<czajkowski> will go poke folks
<airurando> thanks czajkowski and ebel
<ebel> ack new machine, need to re-set-up thunderbird
<airurando> he he
<czajkowski> I've never had to use gmail for mail before, but does anyone happen to know if I create filters locally on my machine using a desktop client and then click archive on the webmail the mail isn't deleted but still there ?	
<airurando> ebel: I'd appreciate it if you send me on the details when you sort it out.
<airurando> phew... June LoCo council meeting was cancelled
<airurando> next meeting is Tuesday 16 Jul 12.
<airurando> I'll try to work on an honest reapproval application over the weekend.
<airurando> must call a spade a spade.
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> The email was basically an automatically generated "you're a member of launchpad group ubuntu-ie which is a member of approved-teams and that membership will expire in 7 days" or something
<ebel> gah, why can't I remember my email settings...
<zmoylan> all archive does as i understand it is remove it from the inbox.  if it is in a filter on the web part of gmail it will still be in there.  other wise you have to select all mail to see it.
<czajkowski> zmoylan: just worried if I click archive it then does the same locally
<czajkowski> when I've put all the mail into nice pretty folders
<zmoylan> but then i use pop as i can't stand imap
<czajkowski> nods
<zmoylan> muck up imap and you muck up your local store
 * ebel shall have to check that email when he gets home
<airurando> thanks ebel
<airurando> can anyone get the current number subscribed to the mailing list?
<tdr112> airurando: I think as mail list admins we can log into mail man and find out
<airurando> tdr112 I am not a mail list admin but I see you are.  Could you get the number for me?
<tdr112> i have to find how to reset my password and just going for lunch will do it when i am back
<airurando> thanks
<airurando> ebel, slashbel will you make it to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2450-summer-ubuntu-hour-dublin/
<slashbel> airurando: we are out the country then, sorry
<airurando> no prob, pity though :-(
<zmoylan> if i don't have an rpg game on that weekend i should, i'll try and vote for a day other than that saturday for the rpg game but i may be outvoted.
<airurando> cheers zmoylan
<tdr112> ebel: I cant remeber my password on that and only another admin can reset it
<czajkowski> if neither one of ye can remember it, mailing rt@ubuntu.com will reset it also
<ebel> I don't think I can remember my password either, last time I checked
<airurando> hmmm it appears theirishpenguin and meanmachine have let their ubuntu memberships lapse.
<airurando> I'll remove them from the 2013 application
<airurando> as shanefagan hasn't been involved over the last two years also I'll e-mail him to see is he wants to be included in the short list of Ubuntu members who are active in the Irish LoCo Team
<tdr112> czajkowski: is rt@ a person ?
<czajkowski> tdr112: it's a ticket tracker and goes to the admins
<tdr112> thanks czajkowski I have emailed them
<airurando> shanefagan still wants to be listed as an Ubuntu Member who is active in our LoCo Team.
<airurando> That means we are only down 1 since last approval.
<airurando> meanmachine and theirishpenguin are gone but I am added
<czajkowski> \o/
<czajkowski> airurando: you gonna apply for your certifiate
<czajkowski> *certificate
 * czajkowski really needs to sleep
<airurando> yes indeed czajkowski
<airurando> application already submitted
<tdr112> airurando: 149
<tdr112> i got the password
<airurando> thanks tdr112
<airurando> two fewer than last time
<airurando> now exactly the same number on the mailing list and in the launchpad team
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-25
<airurando> ebel: thanks for forwarding on the mail
<tdr112> morning
<airurando> morning tdr112
<airurando> czajkowski: can we keep the approved status until 16 Jul 13 (the next LoCo council meeting).  Thrash it out then.
<airurando> ebel are you around on the evening of 16 Jul 13 to represent the LoCo?
<czajkowski> sure
<airurando> zmoylan1 can I take the photo you took of Denis and me at the raring release party for inclusion in our pix.ie account to aid the approval application?
<zmoylan> sure, not a problem
<airurando> cheers
<tdr112> airurando: I cant make it that night , I am running an event in the science gallery
<airurando> tdr112 are you talking about 16 Jun 13
<tdr112> july 16th
<tdr112> i am still very much on to meet you in the pub
<airurando> cool I was worried about the 6th
<airurando> want a few of us there to meet amber.
<airurando> I'm not too worried about the 16th of july.
<airurando> want to lay our cards on the table and see what happens.
<airurando> ebel: ebel_: thanks for forwarding on the mail
<ebel> np
<airurando> are you around on the evening of 16 Jul 13 to represent the LoCo?
<ebel> hmmm, maybe
 * ebel is in the country
<ebel> but may have some relatives over... maybe
<ebel> what's going on on 16th?
<czajkowski> airurando: don't worry I'll look into it
<czajkowski> we cn also do reviews over the bug aso you dont have to attend the meeting either
<airurando> ebel hope to go for team reapproval on the 16th
<ebel> ah ok
<ebel> online thing?
<airurando> czajkowski not a bother I can attend
<airurando> ebel yip
<airurando> loco council meeting
<airurando> you played a blinder last time
<ebel> ah, yes can prob come along
<airurando> right, first rough draft of 2013 reapproval application is up.
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication2013
<airurando> I have a formatting issue with the first bit of text that I hope one of you whizz kids can fix.
<airurando> I've left the group photo from the 2011 application in as we have none better.
<airurando> plenty left to work on most notably the section 'Global Ubuntu Participation'
<airurando> czajkowski can we use you for that one?
<airurando> I also added a section entitled 'Focusing on the Future'
<airurando> here i want to put a short paragraph detailing our reduced activity over that last twelve months and our reboot efforts.  I want to think on that a bit.
<czajkowski> airurando: can you use what/
<airurando> just wondering if we can leach off your global contributions (your talks and participation at UDSs for the  'Global Ubuntu Participation' section in the application..  (checky request I know)
<czajkowski> oh yeah fire away :)
<airurando> Cheers,  I'll chat to you later.  Must head off to pick up the kids and do stuff.
<airurando> just sending a mail to the list re the reapproval.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-30
<Espreon> Good afternoon (well, it's actually morning over here, but who cares?), people. I've begun the never ending quest of learning Irish Gaelic, but I'm having trouble finding decent free materials. Does anyone know of anything good? Titles of good books would be fine too.
<Leftmost> I'm guessing I'm not the only ubuntu-ie member receiving question-spam.
<czajkowski> not sure what's after happening there
<czajkowski> it's not spam either
<czajkowski> someone has signed up ubuntu-ie to answers
<czajkowski> trying to get it fixed now
<Leftmost> Well, not actual spam, just lots of it.
<Leftmost> Anyhow, thanks for the update.
<czajkowski> Leftmost: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/231644
<Leftmost> Cheers.
<czajkowski> just waiting on an admin to come online
<czajkowski> bioggles at how this just happened
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-23
<scratchy> Good Morning !
<zmoylan-rpi> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-24
<zmoylan-pi> we had a new blow in on friday.  a dutch national down in cork. scratchy i think was the handle
<greyback> hi, I guess I'd be considered a blow-in then too :) I'm Gerry, Ubuntu developer, working in Dublin
<greyback> someone reminded me this channel existed last week, so thought I'd (re)join
<zmoylan-pi> hi
<zmoylan-pi> has been quiet as of late
<greyback> no worries
<zmoylan-pi> most of the linux action is on ilug's irc channel
<greyback> hmm
 * greyback goes googling
<zmoylan-pi> #linux irc.linue.ie iirc
<zmoylan-pi> irc.linux.ie
<greyback> and I am there, thank you
<greyback> no SSL tho, hrmph
<zmoylan-pi> tis an old server i think
<zmoylan-pi> as in we installed from a stack of floppies :-)
<greyback> if it works, don't touch it
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-29
<Scratch> Good morning lads
<Scratch> Whats the craic
<Scratch> ;)
<zmoylan-pi> on a sunday?
<zmoylan-pi> the exciting part of friday was picking up a copy of linuxvoice with an article 'how to hack' on the cover :-)
<zmoylan-pi> still a step up from a hacking for dummies book i saw in easons a while back.
<zmoylan-pi> today i will be adding a little security to my rasp pi and trying alpine as email client
<zmoylan-pi> still haven't decided if i'm going to put it on internet.
<Scratch> :)
<Scratch> I just installed apache :) Not sure why though
<Scratch> lol
<Scratch> I mean its probable going to have a lame ass Hi welcome to my website page on it
#ubuntu-ie 2016-07-02
<anotherOne> Hi
#ubuntu-ie 2020-06-22
<tdr112> missed framesandpackets
<tdr112> come back
